# need help



## michaelcao007 (Jul 31, 2020)

the first day be the flex driver. I went to the amazon warehouse, but the app don't show me "I have arrived"botton, still shows the warehouse address. The amazon crew scan my driver license, but doesnlt work. it shows that"there is no active sesion for this transportation." call and email the customer service, but they don't know what happened. Does anyone know what happened and what can I do?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Checked in too late.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have seen this. The cause is that you never clicked "I've arrived" on your app. Since you never officially arrived even though you are physically there, the system will not be able to scan your license hence the error message.

Next time, figure out how to use the nav on the app and click "I've arrived" before you go scan your license to check in.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The check in location for the warehouse is not actually the warehouse. It's the closest reasonable location before you arrive and they move it around. It used to be the freeway exit here, then they changed it to the railroad tracks before you enter the complex.

Once you pass the designated check in point you will not be able to check in for your shift.


----------

